

 Are you going to Startup Riot 2011?  - wensing
http://startupriot.com/

======
wensing
Andrew Warner is giving the keynote.

If you are going, where are you staying?

~~~
sanjayparekh
There are definitely a bunch of options near the venue including the Westin
which has a rotating restaurant (warning: expensive!) at the top so you can
see the entire city in about an hour or a Holiday Inn just a block over. Keep
in mind that the after-party runs to 7pm so depending on how much you drink,
you'll want to choose your place to stay based on that.

Not sure if there are any places on airbnb.com that are useful. Since I live
in Atlanta I haven't had to try. I have stayed at the Twelve Hotel at Atlantic
Station (which is a bit far but there is a Twelve Hotel at Centennial Park
which is much closer) and those rooms are really nice. You can get a 2-bedroom
suite with a full kitchen and living room and then potentially have a lot more
people in there especially since you'd have 2 full bathrooms.

